# Help with trailer lights



## lgpjr49 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm sure this is an old topic but I have a question and need help troubleshooting. I just hooked up my trailer lights as ran I to a problem. My driver side works fine (running,braking,turn signal) however my passenger at first didn't work at all. I tightened up the bolts for the built in grounds and the running and braking lights started working but no luck on the passenger side turn signal. Any ideas?


----------



## KMixson (Mar 25, 2015)

Is the bulb good? Is the bulb inserted correctly into its socket? Are the bulb contacts in the socket oriented correctly? Check your ground again. Loose grounds can cause all kinds of strange symptoms.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 25, 2015)

There could be a short in the wire. 
Is this new wiring or old wiring?


----------



## lgpjr49 (Mar 25, 2015)

It's all brand new from wires to tail lights themselves, so maybe the bulbs inside could be faulty from the factory? (Bulb loose or something internally wrong in the taillight itself)


----------



## KMixson (Mar 25, 2015)

Just because it is new does not mean that it is good. You will have to check it yourself to find out.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 25, 2015)

Make sure your plug in connections on the car to trailer are nice and tight. I have had to squeeze down on them to get a good connection on mine. Have some one look at the lights while you squeeze down on the connections of the flat connector while it is plugged in.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 25, 2015)

Hook the trailer to a different tow vehicle and see if the lights work.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Mar 25, 2015)

Well I hooked up another truck and the passenger side blinker still isn't workin I took the cover off and the light seems to be okay however It would not budge trying to get it out and see if the bulb had some corrosion in it. Any ideas


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 25, 2015)

Liquid Wrench or WD to get bulb out.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 25, 2015)

Use a test light to determine if you have power coming from the vehicle. 
Push in on the bulb and turn. If it will not come out, there is a good chance that it is corroded in. You may have to break it to get it to twist out. Or you may have to replace the light. 
If you do not have power coming from the vehicle, check your fuses.


----------



## KMixson (Mar 26, 2015)

If the bulb refuses to come out easily, I would bet that your problem is right there. The contacts inside the socket may have been installed incorrectly at the factory and the bulb was jammed into its socket to make it fit. You have to get the bulb out. I have had to break the bulbs and use pliers to twist the base out of the socket on many occasions. When you pull on the wires going into back side of the socket they should have a small amount of spring to them. There is a spring inside the socket to keep tension on the contacts. The spring may have bound up inside.


----------



## Seon (Mar 26, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> Use a test light to determine if you have power coming from the vehicle.



That's the 1st thing I'd check.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Mar 26, 2015)

No power coming from the vehicle, so with that being said im gonna check the fuses. Could it be something else if the fuses are still good?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 26, 2015)

Is the vehicle a Ford? If so - it is the fuse


----------



## lgpjr49 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's a ford and it was the fuse, now let me through in another monkey wrench I changed out the fuse and had to tighten down the nuts for good ground to get the lights to be bright and now I have no running lights :/. Any ideas possibly another blown fuse or anything?


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 26, 2015)

lgpjr49 said:


> It's a ford and it was the fuse, now let me through in another monkey wrench I changed out the fuse and had to tighten down the nuts for good ground to get the lights to be bright and now I have no running lights :/. Any ideas possibly another blown fuse or anything?


Yes, the bad ground is the main reason for the blown fuse. Also, what kind of trailer? If its a tilt trailer, they are notorious for losing ground at the tilt. Make a jumper wire bolted to the tongue and to the frame. 
Or better yet, run a ground wire to each light.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Mar 26, 2015)

No idea on the trailer to be honest, I still have my blinkers now working with no running lights. If the ground was bad wouldn't I have no lights at all though?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 26, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> lgpjr49 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a ford and it was the fuse, now let me through in another monkey wrench I changed out the fuse and had to tighten down the nuts for good ground to get the lights to be bright and now I have no running lights :/. Any ideas possibly another blown fuse or anything?
> ...



That's right. Ground it to the frame. He's telling you right.

Check your connections. I laughed so hard just yesterday at two guys wiring 2 front running lights on a flat bottom. Three way toggle switch. 45 minutes of back and forth. I walk up and ask about a connection being on the switch, and the wire in the bottom of the boat!?!!! :LOL2: Brand new connection he had just put on, too! :LOL2: :LOL2: Crimp it a little harder boys!


----------



## KMixson (Mar 27, 2015)

lgpjr49 said:


> If the ground was bad wouldn't I have no lights at all though?



Bad grounds can cause some strange problems. Things that should not be possible are possible with a bad ground. Do your windshield wipers turn on when you turn your left turn signal on, bad ground. Does your horn blow when you turn your right turn signal on, bad ground. Do your head lights flash Morse code when you turn off the radio, bad ground. I have seen some very strange things with a bad grounds.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Mar 28, 2015)

Really? Ground has that much influence on lights?


----------



## ADIBOO (Mar 28, 2015)

lgpjr49 said:


> Really? Ground has that much influence on lights?


It's half of the circuit required for anything electrical to work, so yes.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Mar 29, 2015)

So I've blown a fuse for the running lights in the truck. Now I have a question that I'm sure I'm over complicating but when I open up the manual looking for what fuse does what any idea of what this fuse would be described as (trailer running lights or something) the vehicle is an 05 ford f150


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 29, 2015)

Trailer park lights, if I remember right. 
It will be labeled trailer ___________
Just have to figure out what that other word is. But I believe its park.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Mar 30, 2015)

That was it I found it yesterday. Thanks for the help guys they all work now after replacing all the fuses that had blown.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 30, 2015)

Great, now get out there and catch some fish!


----------



## lgpjr49 (Mar 30, 2015)

went this morning.


----------



## huntinfool (Mar 30, 2015)

Great fish. Congrats.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice catch! Bass is my all time fav.

Glad you got the trailer lights working.


----------



## New River Rat (Jun 9, 2015)

I recently ran into a cluster wiring.......two trucks, trailer lights working here and there on both vehicles, test light showing it was in the trucks. Seems I have fuses all over the place and on the '13 Silverado, there was an empty spot where a fuse SHOULD go.

Feels good to have everything worked out, at least for now.......


----------

